# Ever seen them this big???



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

It's not common to see one of these.. let alone TWO together - taken thru the front window in Jan. a few years back. Haven't seen 2 together since.

Who can ID these? The suet holder is about 4 1/2" square..







nerd


----------



## Jacqui (May 28, 2008)

I am going to guess a Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## Itort (May 28, 2008)

Momma on left and Daddy on right.


----------



## Chucky (May 28, 2008)

Those are Woody Woodpeckers. Ask any kid


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 28, 2008)

Chucky, Great minds think alike! That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

Sure can tell the "*SENIORS*" of the group..





I'm trying to post a seldom seen occurance.. and what do I get..

"Looks like Woody the Woodpecker......."





That's a lot better than those that only want to take issue with everything.. Thanks y'all!





nerd


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2008)

Oh pardon us, great woodpecker poobah!!!! How's this: OMG!!! What a lucky chappie you are to have seen actual woodpeckers out your front window...and not one, but TWO!!!!! GEEZ!!! What a lucky guy!!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh pardon us, great woodpecker poobah!!!! How's this: OMG!!! What a lucky chappie you are to have seen actual woodpeckers out your front window...and not one, but TWO!!!!! GEEZ!!! What a lucky guy!!!!!
> 
> Yvonne



Yvonne you forgot "THAT'S ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!!..





See..... I told you there is always one to take issue.. they're only jealous..





Thanks again for the new additions' to my "Brazilian" redfoot breeding program.. I do appreciate the trust! 
They ARE nice!

nerd


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those are red headed wodpeckers.


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 12, 2008)

Jacqui got it right - they are pileated woodpeckers


----------

